# Old vs New Pokemon: Galvantula or Ariados



## AngryBadger (Aug 16, 2011)

vs 


Here you have a battle of the spiders.

Which has the best design?
Cuter prevo?
Best usability?
In a battle, who would win?


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 16, 2011)

I like them both, they both have a good design and are intresting types. Granted they arn't that strong but I don't care much for stats. 

But I would have to give it to Galvantula just because I love the type combination more.


----------



## The SpyGoob (Aug 16, 2011)

i haven't actually used a galvantula yet, and i don't plan on it for a few playthroughs. but i never really cared for ariados. hmm...

i think i'll go with ariados.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Aug 16, 2011)

I loved Galvantula in my white playthrough
the thing is incredibly fast and could compete in UU at least
Ariados has nothing special really except spider web, which isn't saying much


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2011)

Ariados has the nostalgia thing surrounding him, is from one of my favorite generations and I like it's design way better, so Ariados for me.

With that said, I hate spiders, so both are nowhere near my top favorite Pok?mon.

And tarantula's (galvantula) are just scary, imo.

But I did read that Galvantula was quite a good Pok?mon, competitively, while Ariados is in NU (at least in D/P).


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 17, 2011)

Galvantula because electric, and Ariados reminds me too much of a spider, and I have anarchphobia(Spelling?)


----------



## Bioness (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Sunrider (Aug 17, 2011)

Clever typing, quick, and Compundeyes. 

My nod goes to Galvantula.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 17, 2011)

I like Galvantula way more.


----------



## Ginkurage (Aug 26, 2011)

Galvantula, mostly because it's part Electric.


----------



## Mαri (Aug 26, 2011)

Galvantula. It's pre-evo is so adorable


----------



## Stroev (Aug 26, 2011)

Spinarak > Joltik


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 26, 2011)

Ariados has always been unimportant.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 26, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Ariados has always been unimportant.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a thing for Bug related things in animes/games(Yet real life Bugs I can't stand most of them...), Ariados and Galvantula are no different for this. Between the two I prefer Galvantula more. 

Galvantula is my 2nd favorite generation 5th Pokemon(Along with Joltik), and overall it's probably in the top 5(Although the top 5 would have more then 5 Pokemon in it since there are a lot of ties). Ariados, I'm not sure where it places, but it's for sure a Pokemon I like a lot.

Design wise, it's hard to say since both look pretty awesome. The two have a similar shape going on and it comes down to the details which again both look pretty awesome. So design wise it's a tie.

Battle wise, Galvantula is better in terms of base stats. And for personal battle style, Galvantula suits me best with being fast and powerful. Galvantula with it's Compoundeyes I feel does it for it, with that Thunder is much more accurate and it gets a STAB. Galvantula also has less type weaknesses. Overall I'd say Galvantula is better for battling. 

Also, Galvantula with it's typing which only it and Joltik have is pretty awesome. I love odd type match ups and love it more when not many Pokemon have it. So that gives a plus for Galvantula for me. 

So Galvantula I do like more then Ariados but I still think Ariados is awesome.


----------



## mhasemore (Sep 19, 2011)

Simple. Galvantual has a more useful movepool and elements. Still too weak for me to use though, at only 475 total stats


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 2, 2011)

It's odd that bug types are very resistant, yet electricity has only one weakness and though the bug typing rids that weakness, it opens it up to many more


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 3, 2011)

Equally terrible.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 3, 2011)

It would probably depend on what the rest of your team would do.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 17, 2011)

Galvantula easily! He is fast, has good special attack, has a pretty unique type pairing. Plus, he only has 2 weaknesses, compared to Ariados's four.

Thunderbolt and Bug Buzz, two thumbs up.


----------



## Kiss (Nov 6, 2011)

I prefer Ariados. I'm more used to it.


----------



## AngryBadger (Sep 29, 2012)

Final Old vs New necro


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 29, 2012)

Galvantula is a very interesting bug pokemon, he resembles a spider far more than Ariados even though both have 4 limbs while real life spiders have 8.

His name suggests he is based on a tarantula yet he shares more features with jumping spiders (Salticidae), like them he has excellent vision (compound eyes) which is very weak in tarantula species. Personally I like how well developed the pedipalps seem to be, another thing you can notice in jumping spiders. So considering that jumping spiders are my second favourite animal (the first being parasitoid wasps but I doubt we'll see a pokemon based on them any time soon) I have to say I prefer Galvantula over Ariados.


----------



## AngryBadger (Nov 12, 2012)

Be-bump back up


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 11, 2013)

I fell in love with Joltik and Galvantula before I even played BW, so my vote totally goes to Galvantula. Extremely cute and useful in battles!


----------



## Chloe (Jan 11, 2013)

Galvantula.
Ever since I saw it I loved it and idk man there's something about it being bug/electric.

Also my friend and I have an inside joke about it


----------



## Yellow (Jan 18, 2013)

Lol wat? I don't see how anyone could choose Ariados over Galvantula. Galvantula shits on Ariados any day with 91 accuracy Thunders. Yes it has better design as well and cuter prevo.


----------



## Geisha (Jan 27, 2013)

Galvantula, although I prefer Ariados' design better because it looks less like a spider in a failed pikachu costume and more... spider-esque?


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 27, 2013)

Galvantula that electric type.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 3, 2013)

Galvantula. For a spider pokemon, it's pretty cute


----------



## Ari (Feb 5, 2013)

joltik is so cute

i don't know why


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 5, 2013)

Galvantula isn't useless combat wise so I'll go with it over Ariados.


----------

